# So I just suddenly became sub-25 today...



## CubingPig (May 1, 2022)

No joke, today I just randomly became sub-25. Up until yesterday I was around 27-28 seconds but now I'm getting times like 23s consistently. I have no idea what happened but I just broke my AO5 and AO12 PBs multiple times today. I also got my second sub-20 solve today. However, yesterday I started to take 4x4 seriously and learned the yau method so I wonder if that somehow helped my 3x3 times? I'm just so confused and happy and I just wanted to share.


----------



## Cuber2s (May 1, 2022)

how?


----------



## CubingPig (May 1, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> how?


I honestly don't know. Ig something just clicked today? I'm not sure if it's related to me learning yau for 4x4 somehow.


----------



## AJT17 (May 1, 2022)

CubingPig said:


> No joke, today I just randomly became sub-25. Up until yesterday I was around 27-28 seconds but now I'm getting times like 23s consistently. I have no idea what happened but I just broke my AO5 and AO12 PBs multiple times today. I also got my second sub-20 solve today. However, yesterday I started to take 4x4 seriously and learned the yau method so I wonder if that somehow helped my 3x3 times? I'm just so confused and happy and I just wanted to share.


The same thing happened to me a couple of day ago, I was around 20 to 22 seconds, but then I all of a sudden started to get a bunch of sub 20 solves, and now I have a sub 20 average of 200, and I am currently working on getting further sub 20's.
I think one thing that caused it was the fact that I cleaned my cube for the first time in a month or a couple of months.


----------



## Cuber2s (May 1, 2022)

It's probably your lookahead getting better from practicing big cubes. I recommend investing in a 5x5 sometime soon because it makes your lookahead even better


----------



## AJT17 (May 1, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> It's probably your lookahead getting better from practicing big cubes. I recommend investing in a 5x5 sometime soon because it makes your lookahead even better


So, would doing solves on a 8x8, 9x9 and gigaminx and other big cubes cause you to improve in other events like 3x3, because I have speculated this, but I am not totally sure.


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 1, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> So, would doing solves on a 8x8, 9x9 and gigaminx and other big cubes cause you to improve in other events like 3x3, because I have speculated this, but I am not totally sure.


Yes solving on big cubes helps improve in 3x3 sometimes, however the larger the order a puzzle is, isn’t a direct correlation to how much you’ll improve on 3x3, just practicing on 4x4,5x5 and megaminx will often create the same effect


----------



## Cuber2s (May 1, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> So, would doing solves on a 8x8, 9x9 and gigaminx and other big cubes cause you to improve in other events like 3x3, because I have speculated this, but I am not totally sure.


5x5 and up all do the same thing. It slows down your turning a lot and you need good lookahead to perform well


----------



## AJT17 (May 2, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> 5x5 and up all do the same thing. It slows down your turning a lot and you need good lookahead to perform well





Humble Cuber said:


> Yes solving on big cubes helps improve in 3x3 sometimes, however the larger the order a puzzle is, isn’t a direct correlation to how much you’ll improve on 3x3, just practicing on 4x4,5x5 and megaminx will often create the same effect


Ok, I just got the 8x8 9x9 and gigaminx, so I am going to be solving them for a little while, thanks for letting me know for sure.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

I feel like the reason that you'll be solving faster after you do some big cubes is that after you do some 4x4 solves, a 3x3 might look like cheese to you. This happened to me also, I was practicing some big cubes and then I did some 3x3 and they all seemed really easy.


----------



## Tecknet (May 2, 2022)

CubingPig said:


> No joke, today I just randomly became sub-25. Up until yesterday I was around 27-28 seconds but now I'm getting times like 23s consistently. I have no idea what happened but I just broke my AO5 and AO12 PBs multiple times today. I also got my second sub-20 solve today. However, yesterday I started to take 4x4 seriously and learned the yau method so I wonder if that somehow helped my 3x3 times? I'm just so confused and happy and I just wanted to share.


That kinda happened to me, I averaged 33/34 but i did a session and broke all my previous pbs, i now average 28/29


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 2, 2022)

that is called "improvement"


----------



## RisingShinx (May 7, 2022)

Bruh, i learnt yau then got back to 3x3 and i got worse. But tbh i did wake up one morning finding out i was sub 30 on 3x3. Relatable


----------



## Caden Fisher (May 7, 2022)

CubingPig said:


> No joke, today I just randomly became sub-25. Up until yesterday I was around 27-28 seconds but now I'm getting times like 23s consistently. I have no idea what happened but I just broke my AO5 and AO12 PBs multiple times today. I also got my second sub-20 solve today. However, yesterday I started to take 4x4 seriously and learned the yau method so I wonder if that somehow helped my 3x3 times? I'm just so confused and happy and I just wanted to share.


This is literally exactly what happened to me yesterday. I averaged about 27, and now I average about 23-24! It happened overnight


----------



## Timona (May 7, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> This is literally exactly what happened to me yesterday. I averaged about 27, and now I average about 23-24! It happened overnight


Do you do big cubes?


----------



## Caden Fisher (May 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Do you do big cubes?


Not too much. I have a 5x5 being shipped rn and currently only have a 4x4. I didn‘t solve it yesterday or the day before though. I kinda just made a conscious effort to look ahead. That helped a lot


----------



## GooseCuber (May 8, 2022)

Yeah, a few days back I was Averaging low 20-21 seconds and then all a sudden I got a sub 19 Ao100 and now average high 19


----------

